# Current USA Satellite LED Plus for other plants anyone??



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

I just purchased two Sat. LED Plus fixtures off a fellow hobbyist and I'm LOVING the dynamic effects part. 

I'm wondering what you guys think about using a fixture on house plants like jasmine and orchids that flower and need medium to high light. Without water absorbing the light, I'm thinking 400+ PAR is good enough. Any thoughts? Anyone know of any adverse effects and why I shouldn't do it?

Additional question:

I have no idea what I'm going to do with the timer part I'm hoping to do a consistent sunrise/sunset. Don't know if their single ramp timer will do the trick, but I've already posed that question directly to the company. I'm always open to your insights though.


----------



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

Current USA answered my questions. They are very helpful. So far I love the LED fixture!


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

were you able to find away to set the dynamic effect with the timer? I've had these for years but couldnt ever figure out if dynamic effects was an option for the timer / to fade into moonlight or it just had to hold one custom color


----------

